# **** Pic of my Box



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Xmas has come early in this house!!! Received my box of shiny tubed pieces of delight.








I couldn't wait to unscrew and taste.....and "Oh My"!!!
I liked it more than the party short - I think it was the sweetness.
Definately my new favourite.

Thanks Jon and Darrel for the recommendation - much appreciated.

Now - what to do with all the empty tubes???????


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Now - what to do with all the empty tubes???????[/SIZE][/COLOR]


Christmas tree orniments ?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks super tasty Michelle........ Hmmm now what to do with those tubes...........

Got Batteries  :gn 

Or maybe you can develop a new sort of Wallaby trap.  as there are so many of them in New Zealand now; I cant imagine its even safe to leave the house....

Muwahhhahahhaah


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the photo Michelle!

Sweetness hm? Gonna have to give one of these a try then! Sounds yummy- and like I told you through skype- great price point


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Looks super tasty Michelle........ Hmmm now what to do with those tubes...........
> 
> Got Batteries  :gn
> 
> ...


I'm laughing on the inside!!! I am seriously going to go to the zoo, shoot one and send it to you!!!

By the way- Batteries?? Where you thinking of a new toy for the kids???!!!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I think he meant new toys for you! :r 


By they way, why are these so cheap?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> By the way- Batteries?? Where you thinking of a new toy for the kids???!!!


 Did we not discuss what they could be used for yesterday..........I dont think it was a toy for kids!!! Maybe for adults  haahahhahha

We could name the said adult toy. 
"The Wiggly Wallaby Tail" :bx :z


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Make sure u tell how they taste.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wallabies..........

Toys............





Nice box ya got.......!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice that you find joy from tubes in your box. :mn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I need to go take a shower....I feel so "dirty" after opening Michelle's box (thread).


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Nice that you find joy from tubes in your box. :mn


:r :r :r :r

Yes Michelle, explain to us the smell and flavor when you savored the gift from the tube........

On a serious note, what would you compare that cigar to? What was the price..... If you dont mind my asking.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Nice that you find joy from tubes in your box. :mn





icehog3 said:


> I need to go take a shower....I feel so "dirty" after opening Michelle's box (thread).


It just keeps getting worse and worse.....nice box by the way.

You know what this thread reminded me of? Anyone ever hear the Dicken's Cider skit/commercial on the radio?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Well I will say that I can find them for 4.72 a piece...

Hope this doesnt violate any rules.

Which is why I am wondering how good these are and why they are so cheap. Same with Ryj Mille Fleurs.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Hope this doesnt violate any rules.


:tpd:


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm telling your mum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Nice that you find joy from tubes in your box. :mn


OOOhhh so much joy!!! Don't you?? Doesn't everyone????


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Those look... very, very, very delicious. Great choice!!!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I need to go take a shower....I feel so "dirty" after opening Michelle's box (thread).


That box was brand spanking new!! Didn't you see how shiny the tubes where??? hehehe


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

Michelle's box is incredible; I wish I was one of those lucky New Zealanders who get to share it.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> That box was brand spanking new!! Didn't you see how shiny the tubes where??? hehehe


Virgin box, nothing wrong with that .
By the way, nice score


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

> Looks super tasty Michelle........ Hmmm now what to do with those tubes...........
> 
> Got Batteries


Now that the cigar **** I'm talking about...:w


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Well, well. We get to see Michelle's box.

Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice purchase you got there.

Smokem up and enjoy them. As for the tubes ?????


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

just stick the tubes back in your box and leave them there...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmm...Very nice looking box Michelle. :r 
Seriously though, very nice purchase. Hope to get myself a good looking box (of cigars) for Christmas from my wife this year. Thaks for the box ****!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

etenpenny said:


> just stick the tubes back in your box and leave them there...


Hmmm - how long for.....exactly???hehehe


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

One really fine, sweet box you got there Kiwi! Matter of fact, I'd like to reach right in an put my hand in!  

They are one fine smoke. Somehow a bunch of them found my way inside mine and my wife's luggage last year from Cancun! 

Hope your husband likes your box as good as the rest of us did! 

Squid


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Which is why I am wondering how good these are and why they are so cheap.


They are good, very good IMHO. There are a number of fairly tasty Cubans out there that won't break the bank. Pretty sure this has been discussed at length.

Oh... Michelle? *NICE BOX*


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I love the Coronas Major, it was my first cuban.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

If those are Corona Majors then I will :dr 


ATL


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> They are good, very good IMHO. There are a number of fairly tasty Cubans out there that won't break the bank. Pretty sure this has been discussed at length.
> 
> Oh... Michelle? *NICE BOX*


Thanks bro- gonna do some searching.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Nice that you find joy from tubes in your box. :mn


dude...:r you kill me bro...

nice haul..


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

good looking smokes enjoy let me know when you want to do a box split


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> good looking smokes enjoy let me know when you want to do a box split


Oh man, that's a whole 'nother can of worms.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hmmm - how long for.....exactly???hehehe


Till the batteries die - :r


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very well trimmed box you have there - :r


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle;597183
Now - what to do with all the empty tubes???????[/SIZE said:


> [/COLOR]


If you drill some small holes(avoid the wording for a nicer look) in them they make great bead holders . I have one made from a RyJ Churchill tube . Just can't get myself to drill holes in the Siglo VI tube I've got , darn thing is just to pretty , gonna use it as a travel tube .


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

For the price, Corona Majors are a STEAL.
I will always have room for a box of those in my humi from now on.
Nice purchase!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm trying to start a collection of tubes to put in a shadow box on my wall. It was the wife's idea, actually. I just ordered some of those. Now the anticipation is killing me! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Gurkha said:


> Michelle's box is incredible; I wish I was one of those lucky New Zealanders who get to share it.


Ain't gota be a Kiwi to dip into her box :dr

Nice score there Michelle.

Stacey


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I am envious of you. Im still waiting on mine 
:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> I'm trying to start a collection of tubes to put in a shadow box on my wall. It was the wife's idea, actually. I just ordered some of those. Now the anticipation is killing me! Thanks for the pic.


Good choice- and to think you will have pressure on you from your wife to smoke them so she can have the empty tube!!! i think you will be a happy man.

I am such a 'Doh' not putting what they were on my original post!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Ain't gota be a Kiwi to dip into her box :dr
> 
> Nice score there Michelle.
> 
> Stacey


You are speaking from experience of course!!! hehehe
That one was pretty - this one is just plain gorgeous!!
Are you saying that i have a transatlantic box????


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

o


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Good choice- and to think you will have pressure on you from your wife to smoke them so she can have the empty tube!!! i think you will be a happy man.


Yep, all I need 1 one out of the box. She's gonna get 24 tubes to do with what she pleases. Guess I'll go back to sleeping on the couch 

I'll refrain from buying the Monarchs. Anybody know a Demi Tasse that comes in a tube? Those tubes won't keep her happy for very long


----------

